# Biggest Loser Contestant Speaks Out (Kai Hibbard)



## COBI (Jun 20, 2010)

An interesting short interview from one contestant's point of view.

YouTube - Biggest Loser Contestant Allegations

Former contestand Kai Hibbard talks about how much time passes between each "week" of the show, pressure, food/diet and other ways that she believes the show is misleading to viewers.

If you don't watch the clip, she also is cognizant and grateful for the number of people the show has inspired, but feels its wrong that consumers don't necessarily see the whole/true story of how contestants get from A to B.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 20, 2010)

I heard about this from a competitor from almost every single season. I fell for it - thinking the weight loss was in a week - it IS possible to lose 10+ pounds, especially if you're a larger person doing nothing but exercising all day and eating next to nothing within a week. But I also know its not always consistant.

I knew it was always dangerous and wasn't healthy - these Biggest Loser shows. I agree 100% that its about the ratings and being a tv show rather than a healthy weight loss "camp" that just happens to be filmed.

It takes YEARS to become a better eater and to change bad habits. If you google so many of the past contestants, you'll see they've put weight on - ALL of it back on in some cases if not more. Some have spoken out about not getting any outside support from the show once their season was over. 

Some can walk away with absolutely positive experiences and keep going in the right direction if they have the support and iron-will to continue, but for a lot more, its just not an option. 

I applaud those people for going on the show regardless. It takes a lot of courage to stand up on a scale in barely any clothing and at that size - and for it to be viewed by millions of people. To stand there at 200+ pounds and cry - to say, "I'm fat and I need help". Its not easy. Saying you want to change but finally taking those steps to do it makes them all winners.


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

i think the problem is because the show forces a complete lifestyle change and gives them the resources to do so.  they're taken away from their natural habitat... but they become too reliant and when they leave, they return to "real life" and go back to old habits.  they go from being at a weightloss camp where everything is provided to them, to having to go back to work/school/whatever and friends/family who live more "normal" lives.


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

oh wow - me being stoopid had no idea about this  and how did i miss this thread because i love to watch the biggest looser!


----------



## sayah (May 1, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Junkie* 


		Its not easy. Saying you want to change but finally taking those steps to do it makes them all winners.


  	Well said!


----------

